
Earn tokens and reputation for recommending contacts - vartikam
https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/bff-best-friends-forever/id1317793365?mt=8
======
vartikam
BFF is also far from the whitepaper hype in the crpto world, we believe in
working code and shipping in a staged process.

------
vartikam
BFF will reward users to recommend the right contacts, did you try the app
yet?

~~~
vartikam
BFF, the acronym for best friends forever is a decentralized network of pseudo
anonymously connected people as per need and recommendations.

